# 30 acres/house freestone county Tx lease



## aloneintexas (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a 975 square 2 bedroom house on 30 acres in Freestone County Tx that I am wanting to lease. the sheetrock is gone from the living room of the house. It needs to be leveled and alot of TLC around the house. I used to live in the house. It has a window a/c with a heater. The house has been sitting for 5 1/2 years. There are some broken windows, the house is rough. I cant sell it now because I am still paying for it, however there is a possibility I will sell it (possibly owner financing to the right person) when it is paid off in 2013.

There is also a new wood burning stove with chimney at the house that has not been installed. There is also a stack of firewood out there to get the winter started with.

There is a pole barn with a small workshop about 30 yards form the house. there is plenty of room for a garden and small livestock. I will email pics to interested people, I am hoping to get someone in there that is a handy man willing to fix it up a little. I am wanting to get $350 per month, negotiable.

This property is 20 miles east of Fairfield Tx. and 15 miles west of Palestine Tx. About 1 mile off of US84.

Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Hello!


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

That's a pretty nice area.


----------



## aloneintexas (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks TXrider!

I have replied to all of the PMs. I will get photographs in the morning when I am out there. I did not originally mention this in the post, but there is a new woodburning stove and chimney there. The chimney pipe needs to be installed. There is a stack of firewood there as well. I also wanted to mention that whoever moves in here can lease it as long as they like for the $350 OBO.


----------



## aloneintexas (Apr 15, 2009)

Mama Crow said:


> Hello!


Hello to you!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

aloneintexas,
My question, Is the house immediately inhabitable? What is the current job market in that area? Is the property in the county or city limits? If in city limits, what town? 
Kats


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I know the area. Mostly rural. East Texas isn't well-known for having good paying jobs unless you work in the oil fields.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

What about the food industry? Restaurants, Hospitality, Groceries? Even maybe the cost of living in that area. We want a rural area that would have possibly jobs to sustain us until retirement that is not too far off and where we can raise some of our own animals and garden.


----------



## boxwoods (Oct 6, 2003)

Aloneintexas? your pm's are full


----------



## backtotheland (Aug 25, 2005)

Aloneintexas, I pm'd you.


----------



## aloneintexas (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry for the delay everyone. I could not get my card reader to work, and I just found my cord. The problem is that I am on my laptop with a cellular connection, and i usually loose my connection before the pic is fully loaded. Here is 2 pics and a short video of the house I loaded a few years ago. I have have interior pics and I hope to get them loaded asap.

Only the ridgeline of the roof can be seen from the road. The house is about 250 yards downhill from the gate. 

Tommy

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f138/woodsman1031/DSC00415.jpg
http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f138/woodsman1031/DSC00414.jpg
http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f138/woodsman1031/?action=view&current=MOV00411.flv


----------



## asti (May 18, 2010)

Hurry up, I've seen these pix and video already, :smiley-laughing013:

You could try a few things: find a wifi spot (Greenville RV park has one) to get better connection, try a library or hotel but usually you will have to have the pictures on a CD disk (can be done at walmart) or download http://www.picasaweb.google.com to your laptop and use their publish feature...
does your phone have picture capabilities? if so, you can try sending the pictures via the message feature to a host like photobucket, fototime or the like, or simply in a message to someone with a solid internet connection offering to help... :grin:


----------



## aloneintexas (Apr 15, 2009)

I have the house rented, I appreciate all of the replies.


Thanks


Tommy


----------

